
Erlang is dead. Long live E…? - aleksi
https://medium.com/@dmitriid/erlang-is-dead-long-live-e-885ccbcbc01f
======
bryanrasmussen
well, since one of the arguments seems to hinge on stuff not being made in
erlang and nobody using it - off the top of my head:

Couchbase, Couchdb, Riak Process-one jabber related stuff

I mean I know these aren't maybe as great as Java's hold on development, but I
guess they have some usefulness.

